# Finish Kare 1000P



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Should hopefully be picking up my new (to me) 2006 JDM Impreza STi next week and want to give it the best possible protection for the winter. 

I've only ever used either waxes or Werkstat Acrylic kit on their own before. 

Would my usual routine. Wash, de-tar, clay, polish then wax benefit from a coat of Finish Kare 1000P before the wax stage ?? 

If so does it add anything to the finish of the wax?
I've got Dodo Supernatural, Zymol Glasur, Swissvax BOS & Zymol Concours. Which one would you use on a WR Blue Impreza? 

Cheers


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Out of that lot I'd go for 2 coats of FK1000 after polishing, no need for wax on top unless you fancy doing so. None of those waxes will outlast the FK


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Would the FK give as good a finish as a decent wax though ?? Depth of shine, beading etc


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

B0DSKI said:


> Would the FK give as good a finish as a decent wax though ?? Depth of shine, beading etc


In my opinion yes, the quality of finish is 99% in the prep, thorough decon then polishing stages to remove swirls etc and maximise gloss, LSP is purely protection for me. Although some give a nicer user experience than others.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

B0DSKI said:


> Would the FK give as good a finish as a decent wax though ?? Depth of shine, beading etc


It's more of a glossy reflective LSP IMO, whereas a wax gives a warmer, wetter appearance.

Beading and sheeting is up there with the best :thumb:


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

That stuff just lasts for ages in my experience. It's not the best looking IMO, quite a glassy finish but it's great for a daily driver that gets filthy.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Where's the CW went?????

I done my neighbours MPS a few weeks back with FK and the results were pretty good.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice one Dobe, looks similar to the one I did


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> Nice one Dobe, looks similar to the one I did


:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

So no real benefit in layering wax over the FK ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

B0DSKI said:


> So no real benefit in layering wax over the FK ?


Depends what you mean by benefit really. The FK1000P will easily last the winter and has water behaviour that is out of this world.

That said, some people might prefer the look of the FK1000P to a wax, and vice versa. It's really down to what you want to do, it won't do it any harm.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Just seems a very cheap alternative to a wax. Almost seems too good to be true lol


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

B0DSKI said:


> Just seems a very cheap alternative to a wax. Almost seems too good to be true lol


It was product of the year on here a couple of years back from memory

There is no harm waxing over it if you fancy it, I put two layers of BOS on top of a 2 layer base of FK1000, just because


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

B0DSKI said:


> Just seems a very cheap alternative to a wax. Almost seems too good to be true lol


Or wax is just a dearer alternative to a good sealant....


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

The only reason you'd apply wax over FK1000p would be for greater depth or warmth on a red or perhaps a black car. 

Great product


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Can you layer straight away ?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

After 30-60min.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Curing time on cool paint out of direct sunlight is about 20mins and you should be able to layer straight away if I remember correctly.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont get the benefit of putting a wax over a sealant. 
If you prefer the look of the wax why bother with the sealant?
Unless the look is different when combining than it is to having a pure wax layer?

There's also the possibility that putting the wax over the sealant will remove the sealant. Some waxes, such as Colli 486 have solvents in them which will most likely strip any layers underneith off immediately.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> I dont get the benefit of putting a wax over a sealant.
> If you prefer the look of the wax why bother with the sealant?
> Unless the look is different when combining than it is to having a pure wax layer?
> 
> There's also the possibility that putting the wax over the sealant will remove the sealant. Some waxes, such as Colli 486 have solvents in them which will most likely strip any layers underneith off immediately.


Its basically a coat of sealant for protection and wax for appearance.

Sealant is applied first to bond to the bare paint giving the cars its protection and then waxed to give it the warmth and depth. Then after say 3 months that layer of wax may need a top up but that layer of sealant you applied first will still be present protecting the paint if your wax fades before you've had chance to top it up.

Dave


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Best I order some then


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Its basically a coat of sealant for protection and wax for appearance.
> 
> Sealant is applied first to bond to the bare paint giving the cars its protection and then waxed to give it the warmth and depth. Then after say 3 months that layer of wax may need a top up but that layer of sealant you applied first will still be present protecting the paint if your wax fades before you've had chance to top it up.


^^^ What Dave said :thumb:

Though if you're going for the deep and wet look, you need to choose a wax
that will do that best. So Harlys Wax or CG 50/50 or R222 Concours would be 
on my list of choices for this. Make sure you allow the 2 coats of FK1000p
to fully plate out - might take a couple of days when temps are below 
15degC / 60degF, (< ideal temp) before applying the sacrificial layer(s).

At below the ideal temp, allow at least an hour twixt 1000p coats too. You 
want the best bonding possible, so allow 30 mins before buffing + 30 mins 
before 2nd coat. The 2nd coat isn't so much for layering as filling in any gaps
you might miss on first pass. Your coats need to be very thin, almost to the
point where it's difficult to see it. Apply in very light brisk strokes, using a
dampened foam pad, circular motion to begin, then straight lines to finish.

All of the extra is a looks thing - the FK does the protecting - well! The 
results are fully documented here... from post #94 onward

If you prefer to stick to one manufacturer, this FK Combo also gives a wet
finish, with the liquid sealant being a little easier to use than the wax. 
It's been in place on my car for nearly a month and is looking good. The
beading is insane!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Pete


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So staying on the theme, I have a shiney new bottle of Zaino Z2 to try, never used a synthetic sealant product, I've only ever used waxes. 

If I coated the car in the Z2, would there really be a noticable difference in finish if I then went over it with, say, Megs 26 wax?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Ordered from "Clean Your Car" 

Just need to buy the Impreza now


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Ordered from "Clean Your Car"
> 
> Just need to buy the Impreza now


Please, for the love of all that is sacred in petrol head heaven, enjoy DRIVING the car before spending 27 days detailing it :car::driver:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Please, for the love of all that is sacred in petrol head heaven, enjoy DRIVING the car before spending 27 days detailing it :car::driver:


 If It's anything like my last Impreza (430 Bhp and owned it for 7 years) then I'll definitely enjoy driving it 

Then again I enjoy detailing cars ALMOST as much as driving them


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> If I coated the car in the Z2, would there really be a noticable difference in finish if I then went over it with, say, Megs 26 wax?


If the Z2 gives a glassy finish, then yes. I've not used either product, but the
principle is the same. You add depth and tone down the glassy bling usually 
with a carnauba based wax. There's also a new breed of polymers that can 
achieve the same thing, so you could use Wet Glaze 2 or CG Black Light. 
Both are polymer glazes that can be used as the LSP - I used Black Light as 
that through last winter and was very pleased with its performance!

Basically, it's a personal preference thing. I'm not keen on the glassy bling,
especially if the shine tends to overshadow the paint colour. However, there's
no denying the protection of sealants, so it's a case of using the best of 
both worlds.

Whatever you use, preparation is key!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> If the Z2 gives a glassy finish, then yes. I've not used either product, but the
> principle is the same. You add depth and tone down the glassy bling usually
> with a carnauba based wax. There's also a new breed of polymers that can
> achieve the same thing, so you could use Wet Glaze 2 or CG Black Light.
> ...


Nice one. I think having used waxes for 2 years on the silver paint and never totally being wowed by them, I'll start with just sealant and see how that goes. Full detail prior of course. :buffer:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nice one. I think having used waxes for 2 years on the silver paint and never totally being wowed by them, I'll start with just sealant and see how that goes. Full detail prior of course. :buffer:


Here's a well neglected farm workhorse that I see to by hand twice a year.
In this picture it's wearing CG Butter Wet Wax with 2 coats of CG BL
- this was for this summer...









On this car I usually use FK1000p in the winter, though this year I'm going with
2 coats of FK2180 and then a couple of coats of a 50/50 hybrid mix of Serious 
Performance liquid sealant and Wet Glaze 2. We'll see how that resists a wet and
cold Cumbrian winter with little or no washing in the interim...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

You put the black light over the wax?
I thought that was a product that needed sealing in, like megs 7 or amigo?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> You put the black light over the wax?
> I thought that was a product that needed sealing in, like megs 7 or amigo?


I did - to great effect! My car virtually kept itself clean through most of last
winter. Don't believe the dismissive hype, not helped by the bumph published
on the CG web site.

The hardest part with all these mayonnaise style potions is getting an even and 
_thin_ layer on the paint. This can be helped by using a quality pad like these
from Serious Performance. I reckon that I got at least 50% more coverage by
using the black pad, simply by temporarily increasing the pressure to release a
bit more wax when needed. After completing a panel, there was still some
virgin wax within the bumps...

Mind you, I'm not someone who expects any LSP to resist attacks by power
washer. My cleaning methods are as gentle as you like and I'm not looking
back...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> I did - to great effect! My car virtually kept itself clean through most of last
> winter. Don't believe the dismissive hype, not helped by the bumph published
> on the CG web site.
> 
> ...


You've just answered my golden question - applicator! I was going to go for a traditional MF pad (Megs) for the Zaino but you're saying foam. 
I dont generally enjoy applying liquids with MF Pads, especially if they're thick. The MWF took me forever and an age!

Thanks


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> I dont generally enjoy applying liquids with MF Pads, especially if they're thick. The MWF took me forever and an age!


MF pads have their place. For a first coat of pre-wax cleaner on dirty paint,
like that Merc, I'll use the firm white pad from Serious Performance, but I'll often 
follow that with a second applied by MF pad. I've always tended to view MF 
pads as cleaners, not as applicators.

I'd not use an MF pad to apply FK1000p, you'd need to be Popeye to remove it! 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

If you really want to add a bit of depth to the look, top it with FK2685, another good looking wax from FK.
think steves post shows this same combo

Kev


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

While we're at it with the FK products - why leave out the 425?
I love how you put that stuff on, then the next day the cars blinging. 
Well, I dont love waiting a day but definitely, every time ive used it, after a day it gets better.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

425 looks to be a bit of a bargain at £4!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody tried Werkstat GLOS over the top of 1000P (only because I've already got that on the shelf)


----------

